# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Anxiety Research Volunteers

## Bond

I am a postgraduate student researching the relationship between anxiety and self-compassion. Please help me by taking 8 minutes or so to fill in my survey. Kind regards.

(participation is voluntary and anonymous)

Survey link: https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=154915

----------


## Antidote

Done.

----------


## life

completed

----------


## Chair

done. hope it helps !

----------

